# Carboxy Flatliner



## Knispel (6. September 2006)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Browning Carboxy Flatliner 845 F-RD oder Browning Carboxy Flatliner 855 F-RD ? 
Dieses sind Rollen, welche speziell zum Feedern entwickelt wurden. Ich interessiere mich dafür.


----------



## plattform7 (6. September 2006)

*AW: Carboxy Flatliner*

Hallo, Knispel!

Hier ein Test aus der englischen Presse:
http://www.zebco-europe.net/zebco/upload/File/PDF/reel.pdf

Leider nur auf englisch, mehr konnte ich auch nicht ausfindig machen... 

Vielleicht sprichste den Boardie brassenkiller01 (so hieß er glaube ich) an, er ist selbst im Browning-Team und hat die Rolle gelobt... #h


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (6. September 2006)

*AW: Carboxy Flatliner*

Genau der eine *g*


also die Flatliner ist, wie du schon schreibst, speziell zum Feedern entwickelt worden. 
Ich kenn in dieser Preisklasse keine Rolle, die gerade geflochtene Schnüre so sauber aufwickelt...

und ich glaub, die verkaufszahlen dieser Rolle sprechen ganz klar für sich *g*


----------



## Knispel (7. September 2006)

*AW: Carboxy Flatliner*



brassenkiller01 schrieb:


> Genau der eine *g*
> 
> 
> also die Flatliner ist, wie du schon schreibst, speziell zum Feedern entwickelt worden.
> ...


 
Du kannst mir die Rolle also nur empfehlen ?
Sind dort eigentlich die Matchersatzspulen mit bei oder laufen die extra ?


----------



## Brassenwilli (7. September 2006)

*AW: Carboxy Flatliner*



Knispel schrieb:


> Du kannst mir die Rolle also nur empfehlen ?
> Sind dort eigentlich die Matchersatzspulen mit bei oder laufen die extra ?




Moin Knispel,

ich fische die Flatliner 855 selber und wie Brassenkiller01 schon so schön angemerkt hat, ist die Flatliner wirklich eine Toprolle die Du ohne Bedenken kaufen kannst. Zum Lieferumfang gehört auch eine vollwertige Alu-E-Spule. Weitere Spulen dürftest Du zu günstigen Konditionen über Deinen Händler problemlos bestellen können.


----------



## Knispel (7. September 2006)

*AW: Carboxy Flatliner*

Denn bedanke ich mich einmal für eure informativen Antworten. Werde mir denn wohl so ein Teil zulegen, mal sehen wo ich sie hier bekomme.


----------



## plattform7 (12. September 2006)

*AW: Carboxy Flatliner*

Habe gerade aus einer Quelle erfahren, dass bereits viele Angler die Rolle mehrmals wegen einem Getriebeschaden tauschen mussten, obwohl die Dinger keiner besonderen Beanspruchung ausgesetzt waren - also Augen auf beim Kaufen


----------



## Karpfenstipper (12. September 2006)

*AW: Carboxy Flatliner*



plattform7 schrieb:


> Habe gerade aus einer Quelle erfahren, dass bereits viele Angler die Rolle mehrmals wegen einem Getriebeschaden tauschen mussten, obwohl die Dinger keiner besonderen Beanspruchung ausgesetzt waren - also Augen auf beim Kaufen


 

Moin Rainer, da hat mein vorredner recht ,material und verarbeitung eher mangelhaft , was aber von der Optik überspielt wird , und für harten und regelmäßigem Gebrauch eher ungeeignet !!! ( meine Meinung ):v


----------



## Knispel (12. September 2006)

*AW: Carboxy Flatliner*

Danke, gut das ich sie mir noch nicht gekauft habe, brauche halt noch eoine Rolle fürs Feedern in der Weser. Hatte mir die ausgesucht, weil sie eine Weitwurf - Matchspule hat. Wüsste keine andere Rolle die das sonst besitzt, oder kennt Ihr eine ?

Andreas, hast oder hattest Du so ein Teil ?


----------



## Karpfenstipper (12. September 2006)

*AW: Carboxy Flatliner*

Rainer ,!!!!!!!!!!!
Du weist doch wo ich gearbeitet habe  !!!!!!!!!
Das war mein täglich Brot !!
Gruß Andreas


----------



## WillyHB (12. September 2006)

*AW: Carboxy Flatliner*



brassenkiller01 schrieb:


> und ich glaub, die verkaufszahlen dieser Rolle sprechen ganz klar für sich *g*


 
Naja, Masse ist nicht oder gleich Klasse.
Werde mir die Rolle morgen ansehen und mir dann eine Meinung bilden.
Gruß Willy


----------



## Knispel (12. September 2006)

*AW: Carboxy Flatliner*



Karpfenstipper schrieb:


> Rainer ,!!!!!!!!!!!
> Du weist doch wo ich gearbeitet habe !!!!!!!!!
> Das war mein täglich Brot !!
> Gruß Andreas


 
Nee, weiss ich nicht. Haste mir am Tel. nicht gesagt.


----------



## Marlow (13. September 2006)

*AW: Carboxy Flatliner*

Servus,

also ich benutze an meiner Feeder eine Shimpanso Super gtm ra in der Größe 4000, also die hat doch alles was Du brauchst oder?


----------



## Karpfenstipper (13. September 2006)

*AW: Carboxy Flatliner*



Marlow schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> also ich benutze an meiner Feeder eine Shimpanso Super gtm ra in der Größe 4000, also die hat doch alles was Du brauchst oder?


 
Moin rainer , 
dem stimme ich uneingeschränkt zu , genau die selbe fische ich auch auf meine r Feeder !!!!#6


----------



## Knispel (13. September 2006)

*AW: Carboxy Flatliner*

Dann muss ich mich ja entlich einmal an diese Doppelkurbeln gewöhnen......


----------



## Marlow (13. September 2006)

*AW: Carboxy Flatliner*



Knispel schrieb:


> Dann muss ich mich ja entlich einmal an diese Doppelkurbeln gewöhnen......



lass es lieber sein, seit dem ich damit angefangen habe ersetze ich Stück für Stück meine Rollen |rolleyes


----------



## plattform7 (13. September 2006)

*AW: Carboxy Flatliner*



Marlow schrieb:


> lass es lieber sein, seit dem ich damit angefangen habe ersetze ich Stück für Stück meine Rollen |rolleyes


 
hehe... Ich kann ehrlich gesagt auch nicht die doch verbreitet herrschende Abneigung der Doppelkurbel gegenüber nicht nachvollziehen... Hatte anfangs auch nur Rollen mit den "normalen" Kurbeln, dann holte ich mich die Stradic GTMRA und müsste mich nicht wirklich umgewöhnen, finde die Dinger sogar sehr handlich #6 

@knispel

Wenn du nicht auf extremste Wurfweiten angewiesen bist, dann sind die Stradic/Super- Modelle wirklich eine Überlegung wert! Besonders die Stradic hat mich in allen Punkten mehr als  überzeugt und die Kampfbremse möchte ich auch nicht mehr missen #6  

Je nach Schnurstärke, die du fischen möchtest, ist natülich auch eine Arc 10401 (die mit der Matchspule) eine lohnende Investition für längeren Zeitraum...


----------



## Conchoolio (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Carboxy Flatliner*

guck mal einer an die sieht ja genau so aus wie meine "Quantum Energy Response 855" |supergri 
denk mal das das auch das innenleben sehr ähnlich oder identisch ist. ich war von den rollen begeistert, bis letzte woche eine meiner beiden nicht mehr hoch und runter ging. ich habe sie aufgeschraubt und der wormshaft hatte sich verbogen. wie gesagt ich rede von der quantum aber ich gehe davon aus das die browning sehr ähnlich sein wird.


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Carboxy Flatliner*

Ich hab aus verlässlicher Quelle gehört, das bis jetzt bei Zebco,bzw. Browning erst insgesammt vier Reklamationen für die Flatliner eingegangen sind...

Ich kann nur jedem raten, der evtl. ein Problem mit dem Sahnestück hat, sich mal bei seinen Fachhändler zu informieren, um das ganze umzutauschen....


----------



## defender11000 (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Carboxy Flatliner*

Hallo, muß mich auch ein bischen einmischen.
Zur Flatliner kann ich nur sagen, umbedingt Hände weg! All jene die ich kenne, haben nur Probleme damit. Sind alle auf die meiner Meinung nach beste Rolle umgestiegen. STRADIC 4000
Sind nicht zum umbringen, haben einen seidenweichen Lauf, und auf Distanz kommst du genau so. Fische seit Jahren diese Dinger, bin noch nie enttäuscht worden.
gruß
andreas


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Carboxy Flatliner*

Naja, ein bischen einfach machst du es dir da schon...

Wie gesagt, die bekannten Probleme wurden auch im Hause Browning bekannt, bzw. erkannt. 
Diese Kinderkrankheit sollte inzwischen behoben sein.
Das lustige an der Sache ist, das bis jetzt nur ca. 8 Reklamationen im Haus sind...*grübel*


----------



## defender11000 (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Carboxy Flatliner*

Ganz so einfach hab ichs mir nicht gemacht. Ich selbst fische nur Browning Sachen. Bin auch Mitglied von Browning Team Österreich, und kann sagen, diese Rolle ist nicht ausgereift.
Freilich liegt es manchmal in der Handhabung der Rolle. Ein guter Angler wird weniger Probleme damit haben , als ein Anfänger. Aber warum bringt man nicht eine Rolle auf dem Markt, die es verdient Browning zu heißen.
Kann nur von meiner Situation sprechen, und da haben schon die meisten die sich eine Flatliner zugelegt haben , diese auch wieder zurückgegeben.
gruß
andreas


----------



## Brassenwilli (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Carboxy Flatliner*



defender11000 schrieb:


> Ganz so einfach hab ichs mir nicht gemacht. Ich selbst fische nur Browning Sachen. Bin auch Mitglied von Browning Team Österreich, und kann sagen, diese Rolle ist nicht ausgereift.
> Freilich liegt es manchmal in der Handhabung der Rolle. Ein guter Angler wird weniger Probleme damit haben , als ein Anfänger. Aber warum bringt man nicht eine Rolle auf dem Markt, die es verdient Browning zu heißen.
> Kann nur von meiner Situation sprechen, und da haben schon die meisten die sich eine Flatliner zugelegt haben , diese auch wieder zurückgegeben.
> gruß
> andreas




Hallo Andreas,
entschuldige bitte das ich mich hier ein wenig als "Oberlehrer" einmische aber als BROWNING-Teamangler solltest Du Dich was  Kritik angeht hier ein wenig neutraler verhalten. 

Ich persönlich halte es für sehr fragwürdig wenn ein vom Hersteller gesponserter Teamangler nicht hinter den eigenen Produkten steht, solche Leute haben in meine Augen nichts in einem Werksteam verloren.

So nun zur Rolle 

Die BROWNING-Produkte werden den Teamanglern  lange vor dem Verkaufstart zum Testen zur Verfügung gestellt und, ich glaube da wird mir der brassenkiller01 sicherlich Recht geben, auf Herz und Nieren bis an die Belastungsgrenze gequält. Die dabei entdeckten Beanstandungen werden dem Hersteller lange vor dem eigentlichen Produktionsstart mitgeteilt. Es gibt dann nochmals Muster aus der Vorserienfertigung die sich dem Test nochmals unterziehen müssen und erst wenn dieser Test als "OK" gewertet werden kann, beginnt die eigentliche Produktion. 
Wir sprechen derzeit von 8 Reklamationen die sich im Verhältnis zu den bereits verkauften Rollen im Promille-Bereich bewegen und dann sollte man nicht von unausgereiften Rollen sprechen.       
Neben einigen Mannschaftskollegen fische auch ich die Rolle und keiner von uns hatte bisher Probleme damit.


----------



## defender11000 (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Carboxy Flatliner*

Ich muß da glaub ich noch was klar stellen.
Ich hab ja nur von der Flatliner gesprochen, und diese Probleme sind bekannt.
Weiters sollten wir schon offen über Dinge diskutieren dürfen.
Die Reklamationen betreffend, glaube ich daß es nicht mehr sind.
Die anderen Mannschaftskollegen fischen alle diese Rolle. Keiner hat Probleme, aber es gibt halt andere Angler auch.
Wie ich geschrieben hab, besteht daß Problem im Händling.
Es gibt nun mal Angler, die nicht so oft eine Rolle in der Hand haben wie wir.Und jene Leute hat es getroffen. Ich habe es leider oft erleben müssen, daß Angelfreunde nicht zurecht gekommen sind. Dann stehts du nebebei, und musst ihnen erklären daß sie eigentlich selber Schuld sind wenn ihnen die Schnur zum wiederholten mal auf die Achse springt. 
Ansonsten kann ich nur schreiben, daß gerade die Marke Browning bei uns sicher zur führenden Marke geworden ist.
Daß liegt zum grossen Teil an der Qualität, Zuverlässigkeit und natürlich auch am Preis-Leistungsangebot.
Mag ja sein, daß meine Wortmeldung ein bischen übertrieben war, aber nun stehts mal da.
Ansonsten kann ich nur schreiben, daß gerade auch ich viele Leute zum Kauf von Browningteilen gebracht habe. 
Brauche mir nicht sagen zu lassen, daß ich nichts in einer Mannschaft verloren hab die von Browning unterstützt wird.
Da kommts mir schon ein bischen warm übers Herz, wenn ich so was lese. Fische seit 20 Jahren mit Begeisterung, gerade auch in der Mannschaft.
Stehe seit Jahren voll hinter Brownung, und werde daß auch in Zukunft tun. 
gruß
andreas


----------



## Brassenwilli (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Carboxy Flatliner*



defender11000 schrieb:


> Ich muß da glaub ich noch was klar stellen.
> Ich hab ja nur von der Flatliner gesprochen, und diese Probleme sind bekannt.
> Weiters sollten wir schon offen über Dinge diskutieren dürfen.
> 
> ...




*In diesem Sinne
Wilfried*


----------



## plattform7 (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Carboxy Flatliner*

@defender11000

Respekt!!! #6 Solche Leute will man haben. Selbstkritik ist ein Charakterzug, der zu Verbesserungen führt  ... Lass dir nichts vorwerfen, du hast Charakter und bist eine Persönlichkeit und keine Marionette in der Hand des Geldgebers #6 Eine persönliche Verbundenheit einem Team gegenüber muss nicht die blinde Gehorsamkeit bedeuten.

@Brassenwilli
Deine Tackle-Tests will ich dann gar nicht lesen, weil ja dann eh immer nur "positives" herausgestellt und "negatives" verschwiegen wird.



> *"wessen Brot ich esse, dessen Lied ich singe"*
> 
> *Deine Wortmeldung war der eines Team-Anglers nicht würdig und vollkommen deplaziert.*
> 
> ...


 
Das ist für mich persönlich, so das schwachsinnigste, was ich je gehört habe. Gerade Du solltest dann vielleicht überlegen, ob eine Anmeldung in einem öffentlichen Forum das richtige für dich ist #c . Vielleicht einfach ein Browning-Produkt-Altar zu Hause aufstellen und mit gleichgesinnt-fanatischen den Tackle-Haufen anbeten |uhoh: 

Gerade Deine Aussage würde mich persönlich der Marke Browning gegenüber skeptisch machen und mich eher vom Kauf abtörnen, weil eben nach deiner Aussage ein Eindruck entsteht, dass alles nur SCHÖNGEREDET wird. 

Eine öffentliche Deninziation eines Kollegen - nichts anderes ist das hier in meinen Augen. :v


----------



## petrikasus (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Carboxy Flatliner*

@plattform7:|good:


----------



## Brassenwilli (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Carboxy Flatliner*



plattform7 schrieb:


> @defender11000
> 
> Respekt!!! #6 Solche Leute will man haben. Selbstkritik ist ein Charakterzug, der zu Verbesserungen führt  ... Lass dir nichts vorwerfen, du hast Charakter und bist eine Persönlichkeit und keine Marionette in der Hand des Geldgebers #6 Eine persönliche Verbundenheit einem Team gegenüber muss nicht die blinde Gehorsamkeit bedeuten.
> 
> ...



@plattform7

*Zur Flatliner kann ich nur sagen, umbedingt Hände weg! All jene die ich kenne, haben nur Probleme damit. Sind alle auf die meiner Meinung nach beste Rolle umgestiegen. STRADIC 4000.......
.....Bin auch Mitglied von Browning Team Österreich, und kann sagen, diese Rolle ist nicht ausgereift.....*

Diese Sätze war der Aufhänger meiner Einträge und egal wie gut oder schlecht ein Produkt ist sollte ich mich als Mitglied eines Werksteams um dessen Produkte es sich handelt, was die Einträge angeht neutral verhalten, mehr wollte ich gar nicht sagen. 

Du kannst mir glauben das ich weder "Negatives" einfach unter den Tisch kehre noch "Positives" besonders hervorhebe oder "Schönrede", ich versuche die Neutralität zu wahren, was sicherlich nicht immer klappt das will ich hier gar nicht abstreiten. 

"Tackle-Tests" sind nicht mein Fachgebiet also wirst Du wahrscheinlich nie in die Verlegenheit kommen einen veröffentlichten Bericht von mir zu lesen.

Was den Altar angeht,  .....eine gute Idee, werde bestimmt genügend Jünger um mich scharen können.... Spass beiseite
Ich sehe nicht alles nur durch die "Burgund-Brille" und kann sehrwohl "gute" und, nennen wir es einmal "weniger gute" Produkte bewerten aber das steht auf einem anderen Stück Papier.

Wenn Du meine Einträge persönlich als "schwachsinnig" betrachtest ist das Deine Ansicht der Dinge die ich Dir sicherlich nicht ausreden kann, aber wenn Du davon eine Kaufentscheidung abhängig machst oder ableitest kann ich dem leider nichts entgegensetzen denn es ist Deine persönliche Entscheidung. Für mich definiert sich "Schwachsinn" Gott sei Dank etwas anders.

Denunzieren kann ich nur Jemanden von dem ich Informationen bekanntgegebe die sonst keiner kennt und das ist hier nicht passiert, defender11000/Andreas hat sich selbst geoutet und ich habe dazu meinen persönlichen Standpunkt abgegeben nicht mehr und nicht weniger. 
Wenn Du sowas als Denunziation ansiehst, kann ich Dir auch nicht helfen.      

In diesem Sinne weiterhin stramme Leinen und dicke Fische


----------



## plattform7 (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Carboxy Flatliner*

Hei, Brassenwilli....



> Du kannst mir glauben das ich weder "Negatives" einfach unter den Tisch kehre noch "Positives" besonders hervorhebe oder "Schönrede", ich versuche die Neutralität zu wahren, was sicherlich nicht immer klappt das will ich hier gar nicht abstreiten.


Dann solltest Du doch kein Problem mit der Meinung anderer haben. Wenn er, auch als Teamangler ein Produkt schlecht findet (was wohl die allgemeine Meinung auch dazu ist), dann finde ich, ist es legitim, sich darüber negativ äußern zu dürfen. 
Schrecklicher finde ich, wenn jemand versuchen würde einem Geldgeber ohne Seife in den Hi***rn zu kriechen.



> Denunzieren kann ich nur Jemanden von dem ich Informationen bekanntgegebe die sonst keiner kennt...
> 
> Wenn Du sowas als Denunziation ansiehst, kann ich Dir auch nicht helfen.


Das ist nur ein Punkt, der dabei eintreffen kann, jedoch nicht unbedingt eintreffen muss - es gibt genügend Motive und Wege... Viellecht ist es auch nur deine fanatische Einstellung, was Teamzugehörigkeit angeht und ich liege mit meiner Vermutung ganz falsch #c 



> Wenn Du meine Einträge persönlich als "schwachsinnig" betrachtest ist das Deine Ansicht der Dinge die ich Dir sicherlich nicht ausreden kann, aber wenn Du davon eine Kaufentscheidung abhängig machst oder ableitest kann ich dem leider nichts entgegensetzen denn es ist Deine persönliche Entscheidung. Für mich definiert sich "Schwachsinn" Gott sei Dank etwas anders.


Ich habe nicht von deinen Einträgen als solches, sondern von den zitierten Passagen gesprochen und dazu stehe ich - die finde ich schwachsinnig und unüberlegt  
Das mit der Kaufentscheiodung ist eher so gemeint, dass nicht die Aussage von defender11000 mich von der Firma Browning zurückschrecken würde, sondern die von dir. Imho schadest du mit solchen Postings mehr deinem Werksteam als jemand, der ehrliche Meinung abgibt.



> Für mich definiert sich "Schwachsinn" Gott sei Dank etwas anders.


Sieht so aus, als auch das Wort "Team" sich für dich etwas anders definiert  

Will dich aber in keinster Weise persönlich angreifen, entschuldige, wenn ich dich mit der einen oder anderen Aussage beleidigt haben sollte - ich finde dein Verhalten deinem Teamkollegen gegenüber einfach nur sehr unfair... Ich bin zumindest froh, keinem solchen "Verein" zuzugehören #h


----------



## Brassenwilli (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Carboxy Flatliner*

@plattform7

Da wir hier immer mehr vom eigentlichen Thema "Flatliner" abschweifen, sollten wir das Ganze hier beenden. Unsere Einträge werden den anderen Anwendern in keinster Weise weiterhelfen. Bin natürlich gerne bereit die Diskussion auf einer Ebene weiterzuführen. Meine im Profil hinterlegte Email-Adresse ist immer noch gültig.

In diesem Sinne


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Carboxy Flatliner*

Eben...

haben wir uns alle wieder lieb :l


----------



## defender11000 (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Carboxy Flatliner*

So würd ichs auch sagen.
Wenngleich auch ich diese unseelige Diskussion angefangen habe. Wir müssen umbedingt wieder diese Ebene verlassen, weil zum ersten bringts keinem was, und zum zweiten ists doch meine Schuld, wenn sich andere damit in die Haare kriegen.
Das will ich nicht, und daß habe ich auch zu keinem Zeitpunkt nur irgendwie beabsichtigt.
Stellen wir wieder unseren wunderschönen Freizeitvertreib in den Vordergrund, und freuen uns daran, daß wir daß Privileg haben diesen auszuüben.
Schaut doch in die Welt, da ist es doch zum Lachen ,wenn wir hier Wortklauberei betreiben!
Werde mich natürlich auch in nächster Zeit bemühen hier sachlich vorzugehen, da wir doch sehr große Erfahrung mit der Marke Browning haben.
Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen, daß ich morgen in der Früh in den Hafen fahren werde, und dort den Rotaugen nachstellen werde. Freu mich schon darauf, dann wird auch der Kopf wieder klar!
gruß
andreas


----------

